# Difficulty sleeping outside



## beginnavagabond

I've been trying to sleep outside the past few nights to prepare for stealth camping before I go out on my own and I have been having a hard time actually getting to sleep. I think it's my physical comfort level, mostly. I have used a tent with a pillow and some small things to rest my feet on so it's not rough. I've gotten somewhat comfortable but I'm never able to actually fall asleep. I have gotten a sleeping pad which I have heard will make it a lot better on me and I hope that will allow me to sleep outside. Did you have this problem when you first started out? How did you get to sleep? Thank you!


----------



## Beegod Santana

You got a pillow?!?! Brah... bra, it's all about that concrete feather yo.


----------



## N0MAD

beginnavagabond said:


> I've been trying to sleep outside the past few nights to prepare for stealth camping before I go out on my own and I have been having a hard time actually getting to sleep. I think it's my physical comfort level, mostly. I have used a tent with a pillow and some small things to rest my feet on so it's not rough. I've gotten somewhat comfortable but I'm never able to actually fall asleep. I have gotten a sleeping pad which I have heard will make it a lot better on me and I hope that will allow me to sleep outside. Did you have this problem when you first
> started out? How did you get to sleep? Thank you!



So, your stealth camps are they for travelling and sleeping Urban or just because you have to?
One thing i've been told and found out relatively early on was that you can't skimp on a good nights sleep. Some people may argue that fact. 
Out of all my kit the biggest and bulkiest item i have is my bunk gear, I've gone for a nice relatively thick decent R value inflatable sleep mat. couple that with a high quality (second hand hand me down) sleeping bag synthetic over down (keeps it's insulation value even when wet, (yes i know you can get hydrophobic treated down now, but im stuck in my ways maybe one day i'll change)) and then a waterproof bivi bag or tent to keep you dry. 

I've slept most places, up a mountain, in the middle of a town, underground and on the side of a cliff. It takes a little while to get accustomed to your surrounding and the idea of being somewhat vulnerable. 
I've found that spending time around where you're going to sleep can help. 

Hope that helps, 

Sam


----------



## beginnavagabond

City Nomad said:


> So, your stealth camps are they for travelling and sleeping Urban or just because you have to?
> One thing i've been told and found out relatively early on was that you can't skimp on a good nights sleep. Some people may argue that fact.
> Out of all my kit the biggest and bulkiest item i have is my bunk gear, I've gone for a nice relatively thick decent R value inflatable sleep mat. couple that with a high quality (second hand hand me down) sleeping bag synthetic over down (keeps it's insulation value even when wet, (yes i know you can get hydrophobic treated down now, but im stuck in my ways maybe one day i'll change)) and then a waterproof bivi bag or tent to keep you dry.
> 
> I've slept most places, up a mountain, in the middle of a town, underground and on the side of a cliff. It takes a little while to get accustomed to your surrounding and the idea of being somewhat vulnerable.
> I've found that spending time around where you're going to sleep can help.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Sam


I'd be mostly doing stealth camping while hitching and if I have the chance, I would find someone on couchsurfing or something like that if I'm in a city or large town.
I just worry about not being able to sleep when I start out on the road and having it affect my decision making
I've heard the synthetic sleeping bags are very good. I think I will get one of those. 
Also, your point on spending time around where you're going to sleep is a good idea and I haven't been doing that.
Thank you!


----------



## DrewSTNY

When I was younger, I had a hard time sleeping outside because all the night sounds were unfamiliar to me. I agree with nomad that it takes a bit of time to get used to your surroundings. These days, if I'm having trouble, ear plugs work wonders. I just listen to the sounds coming from inside my head.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

yeah man to be honest this is often why I drink a lot... best way to sleep rough to be honest. I still have a tough time sometimes falling asleep, but it's only when I'm alone. When I'm with others, I have no problem ever. 

A good trick is to snag an airplane pillow somehow, either by taking a flight or by having a friend who is grab one for ya. They roll up into a very small size, but are "just enough" to significantly improve your comfort, especially with a jacket or a shirt balled up underneath. It's not very "rugged // badass" but whatever, fuckin comfort above all else is what I say.


----------



## beginnavagabond

Beegod Santana said:


> You got a pillow?!?! Brah... bra, it's all about that concrete feather yo.


Yeah, I'm definitely not bringing a pillow. I'm just using it while I get used to sleeping outside. I've never slept outside alone before so I'll use it until I am able to fall asleep then I'll try without.


----------



## AlwaysLost

I carry a pillowcase. It serves 2 purooses and doesn't weigh much. 

1. I carefully fold my jacket and extra clothes and place it in tge pillowcase. Not as good as a pillow but it keeps the clothes from becoming an uncomfortable lump of f2f flattened wrinkles. 

2. If my shit bag fails I can load my essential gear into my pillowcase. 

Multiple layers of cardboard were a lot more comfortable and warner than my sleeping pad surprisingly. 

A warm beverage helpd believe it or not. I made some clover and dandelion tea before bed.

Vistaril helps too lol.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Delete double post


----------



## Art101

I usually fold up my fleece jacket for a pillow,or put it in an extra stuff bag that I carry.As for sleeping outside,ear plugs are great.I find when Im on a train the rocking motion knocks me out.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Art101 said:


> I usually fold up my fleece jacket for a pillow,or put it in an extra stuff bag that I carry.As for sleeping outside,ear plugs are great.I find when Im on a train the rocking motion knocks me out.



Earplugs that is genius!


----------



## Odin

I still have my military ear plugs lol....


As for falling asleep... Practice makes perfect. I been bumming instead of true full time traveling last year half or whatever... N indoors sleeping on the floor with pad m bag... Out doors trying random spots... Bench... Roof... Exct.... Once yer tired enough you will sleep. Hell yer even caught a couple hours sleep leaning up at the booze store.

I think the most important skill that takes instinct. & I'm still learning...is knowing a location... choosing a spot that wont have law or someone mess with ya...


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

There will be a difference from what you're doing now, and what will happen when you start travelling. When you're first out and about there's going to be so many new impressions and sights and smells, and you'll probably be a lot more naturally inclined to sleep well, in order for your subconscious mind having to digest all these new experiences.

Alas, when I first hit the road, I'd always spend time crawling way into forests or bushes as to not be found or bothered in the night. First time I slept in a city, I went way out on some pathway leading around the city wall and honkered down on a bench, haha I even had this string that I curldd around every bit of gear and bit and tied it to my finger.. Was really paranoid I guess.

But after the first week or two I really got a lot better, just crashing in plain sight in city parks and whereever, most places in europe you can sleep in parks, you just gotta be packed up in the morning so I was never bothered by law enforcement.

Actually my method or approach was to sleep so openly and obvious, that in case somebody would cause trouble in the night I could call out for help and someone would hear - yet I never had any trouble..


----------



## iamwhatiam

It's going to be uncomfortable at first until you get used to it. Being a light sleeper I tend to wake up a lot throughout the night where I hear something that arouses my attention. And sleeping in a city is even worse--- it seems I wake up at least every half hour or so and never get a decent night's sleep. But It's all part of the game.

Like someone else said, alchohol will help some. But I think when you start really traveling and you're walking all day with a heavy backpack, you will sleep easier at night because you will be more exhausted.


----------



## Shwillam

Boozes can help get you to sleep but remember you also get significantly lower quality sleep and tend to wake up much ealier in the morning. It also can be dangerous to wake up intoxicated and not be able to respond in an appropriate way. 

I sleep much better in groups and knowing my dog will fuck anything up that gets too close to us at night.


----------



## Venatus

practice laying on flat surfaces in public spaces, scout out areas that look okay, and then move between them throughout the night if people bother you. as for security, what i used to do was put myself in a corner or back alley, and then hide between my flipped shopping cart and a wall/ trash can. i would sleep on my belongings, and a layer of cardboard for insulation. the other option is to simply transition to being nocturnal, and then just roam around sleeping during the day. i also had to do this on parts of my trip north, because it was too hot during the day to make it very far.


----------



## N0MAD

beginnavagabond said:


> I'd be mostly doing stealth camping while hitching and if I have the chance, I would find someone on couchsurfing or something like that if I'm in a city or large town.
> I just worry about not being able to sleep when I start out on the road and having it affect my decision making
> I've heard the synthetic sleeping bags are very good. I think I will get one of those.
> Also, your point on spending time around where you're going to sleep is a good idea and I haven't been doing that.
> Thank you!





DrewSTNY said:


> When I was younger, I had a hard time sleeping outside because all the night sounds were unfamiliar to me. I agree with nomad that it takes a bit of time to get used to your surroundings. These days, if I'm having trouble, ear plugs work wonders. I just listen to the sounds coming from inside my head.



Damn i forgot about the ear plugs, yes use them they work wonders. 



AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I carry a pillowcase. It serves 2 purooses and doesn't weigh much.
> 
> 1. I carefully fold my jacket and extra clothes and place it in tge pillowcase. Not as good as a pillow but it keeps the clothes from becoming an uncomfortable lump of f2f flattened wrinkles.
> 
> 2. If my shit bag fails I can load my essential gear into my pillowcase.
> 
> Multiple layers of cardboard were a lot more comfortable and warner than my sleeping pad surprisingly.
> 
> A warm beverage helpd believe it or not. I made some clover and dandelion tea before bed.
> 
> Vistaril helps too lol.



Second the thing about pillow cases, They come in really handy just like stated above I usually use a 15-20 litre dry bag and in my opinion they are better than a pillow case because well they're water proof you can keep you valuables in them whilst your resting.


----------



## N0MAD

beginnavagabond said:


> I'd be mostly doing stealth camping while hitching and if I have the chance, I would find someone on couchsurfing or something like that if I'm in a city or large town.
> I just worry about not being able to sleep when I start out on the road and having it affect my decision making
> I've heard the synthetic sleeping bags are very good. I think I will get one of those.
> Also, your point on spending time around where you're going to sleep is a good idea and I haven't been doing that.
> Thank you!



When it comes to Sleeping bags find one with a decent comfort temp rating relative to when your going to be travelling, Lower for colder regions and higher with a built in fly net for a warmer climate. BUT remember that you can always open a warm sleeping bag to cool off, it will be harder to get/ keep warm in a bag with less insulation value in a harsher environment.

I have seen many cases of hypothermia and exposure it is not fun make sure you keep prepared.

Sam


----------



## Dmac

Walk 10 miles or so and get good and tired, you'll sleep fine.


----------



## AlwaysLost

City Nomad said:


> Damn i forgot about the ear plugs, yes use them they work wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> Second the thing about pillow cases, They come in really handy just like stated above I usually use a 15-20 litre dry bag and in my opinion they are better than a pillow case because well they're water proof you can keep you valuables in them whilst your resting.



Dry bag is a good idea actually could put a tee shirt over it to make it less plasticy


----------



## tennesseejed

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Dry bag is a good idea actually could put a tee shirt over it to make it less plasticy



Also dry bags make awesome storage for ice and drinks.. if you are in a realistic spot for that.

I use mine as a dry bag walking, but if I'm at a chill camp spot or blm land I empty it's contents and use it as a cooler


----------



## Grubblin

All of these comments are great advice and I can't add much. GET EXHAUSTED! If you don't walk enough during the day to be exhausted, do some kind of exercise or yoga before you go to bed. Don't worry if you can't sleep now, when you get out on the road for good you'll learn to sleep outside. That's bc when you haven't slept but a couple of hours a night, for four or five nights in a row, just the simple act of breathing in and out will exhaust you. If you're worried about insomnia causing bad decisions then know that you're making decisions out of a mindset that you aren't normally in and only make extremely safe decisions. Decisions without much risk.

This is an extremely timely subject for me as I've just realized that I can't sleep inside any longer. I kind of feared that might happen but now that it's actually happened it's no big deal. I had the chance to sleep in an extra plush bed the other night and I tossed and turned until I ended up sleeping on the floor. That worked until about 3 in the morning when I got up, apologized to the host and drove my happy ass out of town to the nearest BLM land - slept like a baby!

Don't worry about it. Sleep will come, just be safe until it does.


----------



## beginnavagabond

iamwhatiam said:


> It's going to be uncomfortable at first until you get used to it. Being a light sleeper I tend to wake up a lot throughout the night where I hear something that arouses my attention. And sleeping in a city is even worse--- it seems I wake up at least every half hour or so and never get a decent night's sleep. But It's all part of the game.
> 
> Like someone else said, alchohol will help some. But I think when you start really traveling and you're walking all day with a heavy backpack, you will sleep easier at night because you will be more exhausted.


I finally was able to go sleep for a couple of hours, but I was woken up by a bird's mating call at one (It's 8 in the morning and it's still going on)
I guess I was exhausted enough because I did a lot of running and I was comfortable enough in my tent. I guess I should buy earplugs now. Thank you!


----------



## Heath Bar

beginnavagabond said:


> I've been trying to sleep outside the past few nights to prepare for stealth camping before I go out on my own and I have been having a hard time actually getting to sleep. I think it's my physical comfort level, mostly. I have used a tent with a pillow and some small things to rest my feet on so it's not rough. I've gotten somewhat comfortable but I'm never able to actually fall asleep. I have gotten a sleeping pad which I have heard will make it a lot better on me and I hope that will allow me to sleep outside. Did you have this problem when you first started out? How did you get to sleep? Thank you!


This may sound a little fruity but if you can make or buy an eyemask it helps a ton at night. My friend made me one with her sewing machine and its great at night. like im in a hotel haha


----------



## iamwhatiam

beginnavagabond said:


> I finally was able to go sleep for a couple of hours, but I was woken up by a bird's mating call at one (It's 8 in the morning and it's still going on)
> I guess I was exhausted enough because I did a lot of running and I was comfortable enough in my tent. I guess I should buy earplugs now. Thank you!



Earplugs are good for keeping out noise...but i don't like to use them if i'm anywhere near a city and there is no dog in the camp. What happens when some tweaker or other ne'er-do-well comes into your camp in the middle of the night looking to steal something or worse, and you can't hear them approach?


----------



## beginnavagabond

iamwhatiam said:


> Earplugs are good for keeping out noise...but i don't like to use them if i'm anywhere near a city and there is no dog in the camp. What happens when some tweaker or other ne'er-do-well comes into your camp in the middle of the night looking to steal something or worse, and you can't hear them approach?


Yeah definitely, they would be emergency ear plugs (I once camped right next to a huge lake with a ton of animals making noise all night. That was one of the times I would have used them) but in general I can sleep outside without them


----------



## syrinyx

I have chronic insomnia which I alternate on and off meds for. When it's not a med day, I use good ol' melatonin. You can get it everywhere and it works like a charm. If one 5mg tablet isn't enough, two oughta do it. I know it isn't a convenient option at all times, but it definitely will serve you better than drinking to get to sleep. (.....which I still have a bad habit of doing anyway)

Edit: it also gives some people super weird dreams. Used to for me but not so much lately.


----------



## benton

If you could master it in 2 nights there would be no adjustment

Tough it out imo


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Slept last night and to nite on a piece of plywood next to a busier road near mount hood. It isn't ideal but there's worse. Always remember that it could be a lot worse more than likely. If you have in you to do this all the time and get closer to the earth and live amongst your environment not hide from it you will adjust. I'd prefer my tent but I have permission to stay at this tomb of a house and I'm still outside but under an open porch roof and dry. Could be soaked and hypothermic. You'll will grow from the ground


----------



## Wawa

Seriously dude get a sleeping pad. You can have as warm a bag as you will, but it won't do a thing compressed under you. Cold will come straight through from the ground. If you aren't in the cold yet, you will be eventually.

Inflatable pads are for camping trips, when you rarely need to throw it down over thistles rocks or glass, and if it pops whatever, repair it at home. Get a solid foam mat. If you can put down $30, get a Ridgerest pad. If you can't, you can get cheaper heavier things or probably improvise it for free. The ridgerest is bulky, but nearly weightless and will last until you lose it or accidently set it on fire.

If you have the right sort of straps on your pack, you can attach the rolled up pad in a way that props up your pack, and turns it into a solid backrest when you sit down, which is pretty damn nice. 

As others have said, worst thing to skimp on is your camp stuff. It'll be your home. On a camping trip you can rough it then go back to a house have a shower sleep in a bed. If you're living out of your pack, really do your best to have some comfort, since it's all you'll have.


----------



## benton

If you are near a Big 5 the pads they have for $15 are legit. They seem like they are too short but really you only need your upper body and top of thighs on the pad to stay warm.


----------



## lone wolf

i don't move much so whenever i do it always takes me a few nights to get comfortable and a few weeks to really relax.

people that move often will get comfortable much faster. it's mostly a mental thing... but as others have said a pad can make a big difference.


----------



## daveycrockett

Been sleeping outside since about 13 14 when I was young it was mostly nyc streets even in winter if you're out in the country who the fuck cares. Once you get out there you'll get used to it. Im 40 now.


----------

